

Loads of video lectures on engineering topics by IIT professors - amitu
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=nptelhrd&view=playlists

======
amitu
Somebody please download all the videos and create a torrent for the same. :-)

------
ranedk
nice ! long and varied list of courses and topics ...

